
Peter Thiel’s CS183: Startup - Class 2 Notes - huetsch
http://blakemasters.tumblr.com/post/20582845717/peter-thiels-cs183-startup-class-2-notes-essay
======
bannerts
Here is a link to his notes from the first lecture in case if anyone is
interested: <http://blakemasters.tumblr.com/post/20400301508/cs183class1>

------
karpathy
I'm auditing the class as well and I like it quite a lot. Make sure to not get
TLDR discouraged and at least scroll all the way down for the (very amusing)
video that was played in class. Direct link:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6IQ_FOCE6I&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6IQ_FOCE6I&feature=player_embedded)
from 2007 but still semi-relevant :)

------
jcc80
Being in my early 30s, it's pretty funny to think about someone in college
today taking notes about the late 90s. It doesn't make me feel old...yet.

------
coopdog
Loved this. As someone who was into tech but oblivious to the tech scene in
the 90's this was incredibly useful, will read as many as you write!

(anyone know if there are videos of the lectures available?)

~~~
keithgibson
I second this. Audio recording or podcast will suffice in the absence of
video.

------
yanowitz
From the notes: "by late 1998, the NASDAQ was at about 1400—just 400 points
higher than it was in August ’95. "

A 40% increase in a stock index in ~3 years is an amazingly huge bull market
and the sense of frothiness was everywhere at the time. In general,
telescoping the "bubble" to 18 months doesn't make sense to me -- the
craziness really started with the Netscape IPO. But it was a hockey stick and
so those 28 months of the curve look particularly crazy.

------
Create
College dropout advocate Peter Thiel to teach course at Stanford

[http://www.mercurynews.com/portlet/article/html/fragments/pr...](http://www.mercurynews.com/portlet/article/html/fragments/print_article.jsp?articleId=20158638&siteId=568)

~~~
pgbovine
I know you're being snarky, but I really don't see the contradiction. These
students haven't graduated yet, so they can still drop out if they're inspired
by his class.

~~~
grogs
Moreover, he likely advocates/d dropping out because college courses are not
useful in the industry... By teaching himself, he can change/influence that.

------
villagefool
Sorry for the ignorance, but who is Nolan that is listed as the second
lecturer of the course? (tried Googling)

------
mukaiji
I'm in that class. The stories about his awesomeness are all true.

~~~
dakrisht
Wish they would offer this course on iTunes U like Hegarty's CS193P.

~~~
mukaiji
Unfortunately, the class is not recorded :(

------
rshe
good read, thanks for posting these notes!

------
chrismealy
No girls!

"Facebook Backer Wishes Women Couldn’t Vote" <http://gawker.com/5231390/>

~~~
patricklynch
If you have any legitimate criticisms of Peter Thiel, or the essay mentioned
in that gawker article ( [http://www.cato-unbound.org/2009/04/13/peter-
thiel/the-educa...](http://www.cato-unbound.org/2009/04/13/peter-thiel/the-
education-of-a-libertarian/) ), please consider elaborating on them in a new
post. I'm sure many here would be interested.

But linking to gawker in the comments of an unrelated story probably isn't the
best way to express your concerns.

~~~
chrismealy
My legitimate criticism of Thiel is that he's a sexist creep.

~~~
patricklynch
That's not what I meant by legitimate criticism.

Go write a compelling, well-cited account of all the things he's done to upset
you or--even better--all the ways he's discriminated against women.

Publish it somewhere. On a blog, in a municipal paper, on TechCrunch,
whatever. If you can actually write that story, do it. Make it good enough
that people care.

